# Kamiac Filterbakterien selber züchten



## fbr (5. März 2011)

Hallo @All,
hat jemand von euch Erfahrung DAMIT? 
Oder ist der Glaube das was zählt oder funktioniert es doch?
Da es ja hoffentlich bald wieder wärmer wird, kann man sich ja nicht früh genug darüber informieren


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. März 2011)

*AW: Kamiac Filterbakterien selber züchten*

Ich sehe da eher eine neue Möglichkeit den KoiKichis das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


----------



## Joerg (5. März 2011)

*AW: Kamiac Filterbakterien selber züchten*

Hallo Franz,
mag sein, dass es auch funktioniert aber wozu?
Es sind doch genügend Bakterien da, die müssen sich nur vermehren.
Solange sie dafür lange genug Zeit haben ,sollte sich der ganze Aufwand erübrigen. 

Wenn es dem Halter eine Beruhigung gibt, das optimalste für den Teich getan zu haben kann man sich so was sicher kaufen.
Es gibt Dinge die mehr kosten und noch weniger Sinn machen. 

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## jochen (5. März 2011)

*AW: Kamiac Filterbakterien selber züchten*

Hallo,

die Bakterien die wir im Teich und Filter anstreben sind Nitrosomonas und Nitrobacter,
diese bekommen wir mit ein wenig Geduld und Vernunft völlig kostenlos von der Natur.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## robsig12 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Kamiac Filterbakterien selber züchten*

Ja wie so oft, spielt hier Geduld eine wichtige Rolle. Erzwingen am Teich kann man nichts. Letztlich handelt es sich um Natur.

Kaufen kann man viel, meist hilft es nur dem Händler!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. März 2011)

*AW: Kamiac Filterbakterien selber züchten*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich sehe da eher eine neue Möglichkeit den KoiKichis das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


Uwe spricht wahre Worte gelassen aus:
Das Bakterienzuchtset ist absoluter Schwachsinn.


----------

